# 3D Range in Thomson Ga



## Its Amazing (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm happy to announce we will be opening a 3D range in Thomson Ga in a couple of weeks(before Newberry). The tournaments will be held at Destiny Farm on Armstrong Drive and will consist of 20 Mckenzie Targets.  No two shoots will ever be the same as the terrain consists of pines, open pasture, hardwoods and creeks.  All targets will be set in the same fashion as ASA tournaments and will be challenging to the performance 3D archer wanting to get better. Classes, rules and other information to follow . Hope to see you soon !!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks David!!!


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jan 8, 2013)

*course*

Sweet another one close to home!!!!


----------



## dshort (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome we needed another one around thats not to far off.We'll sure be participating in the competition.


----------



## michaelknox (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats great Im sure there will be alot of support in the area. Who is putting on the shoots?


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm Game!! Sounds Good!!


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 8, 2013)

That's great to hear.  I will be there every chance I get.


----------



## jt12 (Jan 9, 2013)

can't wait to see the new coarse and its good that yall are planning to shoot before newberry. I sure need a warm-up.


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the support. I will promise you a competative and organized shoot each time. Targets should be arriving early next week. Practice range and target lane set up in work. Get ready !!
Any requests to enhance your shoot----Let me know


----------



## BMCS (Jan 9, 2013)

*Awesome*

I will be there.


----------



## jt12 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its Amazing said:


> Thanks for all the support. I will promise you a competative and organized shoot each time. Targets should be arriving early next week. Practice range and target lane set up in work. Get ready !!
> Any requests to enhance your shoot----Let me know




For me if you can keep it as close to ASA's format and have a money class that would be great but either way the guys I shoot with will support yall whatever yall decide.


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Jan 11, 2013)

count me in


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 18, 2013)

Targets have arrived.    Full schedule and classes to be posted soon. We may have to add a "Come get some of this" class this year!! Winner takes all.   We'll keep you posted.


----------



## olinprice (Jan 18, 2013)

Im there c u sunday


----------



## olinprice (Jan 20, 2013)

Great shoot look forward to next week


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 20, 2013)

Plz  post address or gps cord. We will try to get there.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jan 21, 2013)

Great course david thanks for a good time with friends


----------



## Mossy78 (Jan 21, 2013)

post up some info, where, when, etc...
I'd like to check it out, seems kinda secretive though..


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 21, 2013)

No secrets... We had a practice shoot for some of the local shooters this weekend to ask for their input. We also want to respect other archery clubs schedules in the area. We will be having a tournament this Saturday (26th) with a practice shoot on Sunday. I will post the classes by tomorrow.  I apologize for the time it is taking to pull this together but we want this to be a first class shoot for each attendant. Look forward to seeing you soon.    David


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like to invite everyone to Destiny Farm this Sat(26th) and Sunday for practice rounds. Cost will be $10.00 per round and you may shoot as many times as you want. The course will be challenging and the animal sets will be like you will see in Newberry. Food and drinks will be available. Come see the new course,  make some new friends, and enjoy the day drilling some  twelves!  Both days.... practice rounds only. Hope to see you there....... Lets get ready for the 1st ASA tourney of the year.  
 Address : 1604 Armstrong Drive ,Thomson Ga
 Go to: www.destinyfarmarchery.com for a map and details. Call me at 706-220-0068 if you need any additional directions. Thank you for your interest.... David


----------



## watermedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Great David!!


----------



## olinprice (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried to upload some pics but wouldn't let me i will keep trying


----------



## BowSlayer (Jan 21, 2013)

It was a great shoot Sunday! Cant wait for this weekend! See you then!


----------



## Monster02 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hope to see you Sat!!


----------



## lightsspeed (Jan 22, 2013)

What will the classes be....


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 22, 2013)

lightsspeed said:


> What will the classes be....



The prior post said just practice rounds this weekend....

What is the time range we can come out ?  I may have something in the AM, but could get out there in the early afternoon.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jan 22, 2013)

*shoot*

will b sat.26th and practice on sunday


----------



## lightsspeed (Jan 22, 2013)

Start around 10am is what David told me...


----------



## rdmar5055 (Jan 22, 2013)

I shot it last Sunday guys this is really a nice course


----------



## BowSlayer (Jan 22, 2013)

for more info for times:

DestinyFarmArchery.com and then go to the calendar, i believe.


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 22, 2013)

Dates and classes have been posted to the 2013 schedule. Thanks you for your patience!


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 23, 2013)

The range is set.  Both Saturday and Sunday will be for practice but will be in  tournament format. The only difference will be no trophies/plaques. (couldnt get them made in time) $10.00   Can"t beat that! We will reset the course after Saturday so you will not be shooting the same for both days. Food and drinks available! Hope to see you there. See directions at www.destinyfarmarchery.com or call me 706-220-0068


----------



## Glynn598 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tty


----------



## Its Amazing (Jan 25, 2013)

If there are any shooters that want to start at 8:00AM to simulate their start time in Newberry let me know . Have you practiced for the early shoot time? Have you shot in a warm jacket, rain coat?? You know the weather is Newberry! Your may be shooting in the cold, heat, up to your knees in water, or the wind. Dont spend your hard earned money and time to not be prepared when its your time to step up to the stake!!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like a sales pitch!!


It worked for me! I dont know about 8 am though. I have to get bowpilot and the gang together. Might be able to make it by 9.

See you in the morning David!


----------



## BMCS (Jan 25, 2013)

*800 am*

8 am sounds good to me as we have another shoot a Powell Baptist Church at Noon.


----------



## olinprice (Jan 25, 2013)

I see hot hands in store for tomorrow


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 25, 2013)

rockbrancharcher said:


> Plz  post address or gps cord. We will try to get there.



This^^^^^


----------



## BowSlayer (Jan 25, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> This^^^^^



1604 Armstrong drive Thomson, ga. 30824

Or visit DestinyFarmArchery.com for more info.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 26, 2013)

had a good time today. thx for all the work and time. had a good course and great targets. if yal anit shot here yet you need to go check it out. really good job!!!


----------

